# open fracture



## cmw04170128@yahoo.com (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope someone can shed some light on open fractures vs closed fractures.

I work in an urgent care facility and we see a lot of burst lacerations finger / hands 
with fractures, 
some do extend down to the bone, is this considered an open fracture?

If it does not extend to the bone, can we bill for the fracture and the laceration? 

Any info would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2012)

I am not sure what you are asking.  If it is a fracture then there is a broken bone an open fracture means you can visualize the fracture of the bone thru an opening in the skin.  You say that at  times these extend to the bone, if the bone is fractured then you have a fracture if it is via the laceration then it is open, if the bone is not involved then you have no fracture, only a laceration


----------



## cmw04170128@yahoo.com (Aug 7, 2012)

*Open fx*

Sorry, I should have been a little more clear, 

One of our physicians codes for the fracture care only when the laceration extends to the bone. (fracture with burst laceration down to the bone). I was told at one time this did not qualify as an open fracture but was recently advise it does. 

I just needed clarification as to which it would be.

Also needed to know if there was a fracture and a laceration that did not extend down to the bone, can we bill for the fx care and the laceration repair?


----------

